# Sticky  Riser Height Calculator



## robbyc30

Every now and again, there's a thread about what is an appropriate riser height. Unfortunately, there is no one answer that covers all situations. Everyone's setup is different, and requires a different answer depending on many different variables. Here's a fairly easy formula to figure the exact minimum riser height for your setup.

* Riser Calculator *
_Courtesy of *trunks* in Post #2_


First, take the following measurements in the same increment (e.g. inches):


S=Floor to screen bottom

H1=Height of seated front row viewers top of head

E1=Height of seated rear row viewers eyes (no riser)

D1=Screen to front row viewers eyes

D2=Screen to back row viewers eyes


Then, plug them into these calculations:


H1-S=V1

V1/D1=R

R*D2=V2

V2+S=E2

E2-E1=Riser height


V1=Vertical 1, V2=Vertical 2, E2=Back row eye level (with riser).


This formula uses a single height viewer in both rows. If you think you'll have taller people in front and shorter people in back, you might want to adjust the numbers slightly to compensate. You will probably come up with a number that seems too high. It is not. This number is the minimum riser height that will allow a person seated in the back row to see the entire screen, over the head of a person seated directly in front of them. Anything less, and some of the screen will be blocked.


Happy Building!


Rob


----------



## trunks


Rob -

I made a simple script based on this forumla.. I hope you don't mind.


thanks,

jake


Sorry, I didn't notice this domain had expired. Here's a new link:

 

http://calc.xn--f5a.net/


----------



## CPanther95

Nice job, guys.


----------



## robbyc30

Jake,


Great job! That is absolutely fantastic! Anyone else think that this should be a sticky? Moderators?


Rob


----------



## CPanther95

I stuck it before I posted previously. Even added a lightbulb !


----------



## PAP

That is definitely a keeper if it works! Hall of famer.


----------



## robbyc30

Sorry, didn't see it. This is kind of exciting...contributing to a sticky. Woo Hoo!


Rob


----------



## takeaim

Since I originated the particular discussion which resulted in showing the basic math followed by the helpful Riser Calculator, I'd like to see further adjustments, such as:

1. A variable number for the height of the seated rear row viewers eye

2. The picture actually changes as different variables are put into the calculator.

3. Assuming the height of the seated front row viewers eye is supposed to be 1/3 to 1/6 of the screen height, somehow add that.


Not being a programmer, it's easy for me to ask for something as complicated as this might become. In any event, nice work.


Sincerely, Take Aim


----------



## robbyc30

Take Aim,


Regarding 1. above, you can use any height you want in the "front row viewers eye" space. It's actually the rear eye height that you need . I simply called it that because I used the same seats for both, and used the front seats to figure the eye height, before I actually had the rear seats. As for the other two, that's all Jake!


Rob


----------



## robbyc30

Jake,


I realize now that my wording of the original formula might be confusing. If you agree, and would like to change the third line of your script to read "Height of rear row viewers eyes", with the tan line connecting the rear heads eyes to the top of the riser, I would change my original post as well. If not, I think people can figure it out.


Rob


----------



## trunks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by robbyc30_
> *Jake,
> 
> 
> I realize now that my wording of the original formula might be confusing. If you agree, and would like to change the third line of your script to read "Height of rear row viewers eyes", with the tan line connecting the rear heads eyes to the top of the riser, I would change my original post as well. If not, I think people can figure it out.
> 
> 
> Rob*



Done



> Quote:
> *
> 
> 2. The picture actually changes as different variables are put into the calculator.
> 
> 3. Assuming the height of the seated front row viewers eye is supposed to be 1/3 to 1/6 of the screen height, somehow add that.
> *



I thought about this a little more, and since the room isn't drawn to scale, the second request doesn't do a whole lot for us. Now the third option is a good idea, but I would also need the screen height (and probably the room height) to make it work.

What I would like to do is make a new calculator, this will be much more complex and take some time, but here are my ideas:


this will require room height, width, length. It will make a recommendation for number of riser levels, but allow the user to select how many they actually want (IE room size will allow for 3 riser levels, which script recommends, but user only actually wants 2 in room...) it will have defaults for several items, but all of course are user changeable: 4' riser for standard theater seats, 5' for nonreclining chairs/sofa, 6' for recliners (In my experience these approximate numbers usually work pretty good).

It will then give recommendations for riser height/placement, screen placement and maximum size (limited by riser visibility, or SMPTE/THX viewing angle for closest row)

Any recommendations? Hopefully I can have this done in a week or two (don't have a lot of free time)


----------



## LarryChanin




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by trunks_
> *Rob -
> 
> I made a simple script based on this forumla.. I hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jake
> 
> Riser Calculator *



Very nice guys!


Just one comment.


The brown dimension line associated with the text "Height of *rear* row viewers eyes " are drawn showing the height of the FRONT row viewers eyes.


Larry


----------



## trunks




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by LarryChanin_
> *Very nice guys!
> 
> 
> Just one comment.
> 
> 
> The brown dimension line associated with the text "Height of rear row viewers eyes " are drawn showing the height of the FRONT row viewers eyes.
> 
> 
> Larry*



Sorry, you must've been using it right as I was making the change. Should be fixed now.


-Jake


----------



## robbyc30

I changed the original post to reflect the new script. Thanks Jake.


Rob


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Rob,

Thanks very much for getting the formulas to us and adding to our knowledge.

Trunks,

Thanks for making it use friendly for some of us.


Art


----------



## Dcostanza

robbyc30

Thank you for taking the time to post the formula


trunks

Thanks to you as well for writing the script so as to input info and get dimensions on the fly.


Best regards

Don


----------



## robbyc30

You're very welcome. Glad to be of service. With so many people here, with so much great information, and giving such helpful advice, this makes me feel a little less like a mooch!


Rob


----------



## theritzes

Ok... I'm at work and don't have exact measurements in my brain, but that is just down right cool!!! Thanks!


----------



## PCARACER

I spent lots of time before construction drawing sight lines etc... to be sure I got the riser height right.


I went and plugged in my numbers to compare with what I came up with in real life and your calculator was only one inch off of what I came up with for my riser.


I can see this being very helpful to everybody starting to plan their theater. Saves time.


Just make sure your eye, head height is the same as the defaults set here. Change them to be more accurate.


Very good job guys.


Jeff


----------



## rondnewman

Very nice. I built my riser 10" high and my second row is about 3 inches to low. Your calculator says it should be 13-1/2".


----------



## radioaction

Just Wow! Thanks! I've just started building. This will surely be useful.


Nice Job! Adam.


----------



## MoG

Hi,

I just plugged my numbers into the Riser calculator and it came back with a rear riser height of *2.25 inches*. Anyone else get such a low measurement?


Here are the numbers I used:

Floor to bottom of screen 26"

Height of seated front row viewers top of head 45"

Height of rear row viewers eyes 50"

Screen to front row viewers eyes 13' (feet)

Screen to back row viewers eyes 18' (feet)


Minimum riser height 2 1/4"


*I can't really put my screen any higher. Maybe 28". And the screen to front and back row eyes doesn't have much room for movement either.


My front (non-riser) row is going to be Berkline 094's and my rear (riser) row is going to be Berkline 088's .


Do any of my numbers look off?


Thanks!


----------



## PCARACER

Your numbers sound very similar to my room and my riser is 16" tall. A two inch riser does not sound big enough.


I put my numbers in to play around with it and I varied the front head level by 5 inches or so and got the number to lower to something like you were getting.


My advice is to not guess where the head levels will be. Go measure this if you have access or have others that own these chairs do it for you.

Second, err on the side of taller if you have the head room in your room. I would go with at least 12 to 14 inches or even up to what I have at 16 inches. I can tell you, when seated in the back row and a full theater, everybody reclined it is perfect. Any lower and I would have visability issues.


Also get some graph paper and draw it out. Put everything to scale and draw sight line diagrams and make sure they clear the head in front. I figured everything in the upright position and it worked out very good for me. Any lower and I would have problems and any higher and I would loose valuable head clearance.


My room setup is:


Berk. 090s


Front row at 12 feet

Second row on a 16 inch riser at 17 feet.

Screen at 24 inches off the floor.

Can't remember eye height but I think its right at 42 inches with my 090s. Add around 5 to 6 inches to the top of your head.


Good luck.


----------



## robbyc30

MoG,


According to your numbers, your rear row eye level is 5" higher than the front row top of heads height. Unless the seats on the 94"s are about a foot lower than the seats on the 88's, this isn't possible. Re-check your numbers.


Rob


----------



## triodeuser

Great work guys!


Thanks for your efforts


Regards


Ken L


----------



## Glackowitz

I get a negative number on all of my results, any ideas why??


here is what I get:


Floor to bottom of screen 36"

Height of seated front row viewers top of head 42"

Height of rear row viewers eyes 52"

Screen to front row viewers eyes 9'8.5"

Screen to back row viewers eyes 14'4"

Minimum riser height -7 1/8"


Glack


----------



## robbyc30

Glack,


You seem to be making the same mistake MoG did. Unless your front row seats have a seat level drastically lower than you rear seats, the rear eye level should be lower than the front head level (because your eyes are lower than the top of your head). Your numbers indicate you already have about a 16" riser. If you do, and the 52" is including the riser, the calculator is telling you that it is 7 1/8" higher than it needs to be. If you go with the defaults (42" and 36"), you get 8 13/16", which is very close to 8 15/16" (16" - 7 1/8"). If you don't already have a riser, something is wrong with your measurements.


Rob


----------



## Glackowitz

You are correct, I was placing the rear eyes where I wanted them and not at default height. I ran it again with the default settings and all is well


Thanks.

Glack


----------



## mooney

Did all the measurements this AM with wife seated staring at a level (good wife) and drew all out on graph paper. The answer I got was a 16" riser.


This afternoon I saw your sticky, pluged in the numbers and got 16 1/2".


Thanks for the very accurate caculator.


----------



## joerod

I am planning on making a 10" or 12" riser. My sealing is only 7 and half feet tall though. I would rather the backrow be looking down and over the front row. It will be 68" wide to allow full reclining. If you are going to do a riser shouldn't it be atleast a foot tall?


----------



## robbyc30

No. It should be as tall as it needs to be, to allow the rear viewers to see all of the screen, over the heads of the front viewers. If that's less than 12", then it's less than 12".


Rob


----------



## joerod

Yes, but for the cool effect of going up a step on to a riser just seems pointless if it is only 2"-6" tall. I want them to feel like they are really in a stadium seated theater. The illusion works better if it is atleast 10" or taller.


----------



## robbyc30

Joe,


As long as it's at least as high as it NEEDS to be, you can make it as high as think looks good. Keep in mind that most steps are around 8 or 9 inches high. If you go much higher than that, say 12 inches, you might want to put in a step, or it might look and feel too high.


Rob


----------



## cinemascope

Since I am an HT builder in the Midwest, and lot of my jobs are in basements, I get this a lot.


Your absolute FIRST concern is not to violate building codes or compromise safety. I have been doing LOS (line of sight) charts for multi-row theaters for many years, and I thank you guys for the application. Sometimes low ceiling height requires that I cannot build the riser to the optimal height.


Different communities have different requirements for minimum ceiling height for an inhabited space, and many times it is tied to a maximum amount of the floor area/ceiling area. Your code may read something like this:


"In habitable rooms, ceiling height not less than 7' over 50% of room area.

Remaining area 5' minimum. Minimum height under duct and beams not less than 6'-4'."


This one is based on the BOCA code I believe.

It is a little vague, and many areas have tons of amendments.


I definitely wouldn't count on a favorable inspection using the 5' minimum for 49% of a room... and that wouldn't be safe anyway.

That portion was intended more for the sloped ceilings of attic spaces and other areas where the ceiling slopes with the roof line.


If you go by the 6'-4" clearance, this means your 7'-6" basement gets a 12-13" max riser by default. Keep in mind that pad and carpet will add some height. 6'-4" is pretty low, you may want to experiment standing on a stepladder or with a temporary platform to see if you would be comfortable that close to the ceiling. You don't want to re-do a riser...


Many times this will not be the ideal riser height by the calculator, but safety must come first.

Consult an architect and/or your local building inspector before you push the envelope.


In these cases, compromise and creativity are required.

If your guests are constantly hitting their heads when they step up on the riser, or stand up from the seats, they will be seeing stars, not your properly laid out stadium seating theater.

*Some ways to improve LOS in low ceiling applications:*

*1) Choose taller seats in the rear row(s)*

Continental is one company that makes a "tall" chair to match a popular model that is like 5-6" higher than the matching regular height model that we would use in the front.
http://www.continentalseating.com/gable.html 

This way the seated height is higher, but the riser height and standing headroom are still acceptable.

*2) Make the front row the "money" seats, and choose non-reclining chairs for the riser that can be placed closer to the front row.*

Irwin and a few others make nice non-recline chairs that are exact replicas of commercial theater chairs in the industrial upholstery or finer finishes. If you match the upholstery these chairs do not look out of place, and kids love them.

*3) Raise the height of the screen a few more inches*

If the rear rom are your money seats, you will want to LOS to be as close to perfect as possible. You don't want the front rows to be craning their necks up either, nobody wants a stiff neck after a movie. Be careful how much you modify this dimension.


Depending on ceiling height, basement theaters will get usually get a 5-8" step up riser or a 10-15" two step riser, and even with the creative planning for the seating and screen height, the LOS is sometimes slightly compromised.


IMO, this is still the appropriate way to plan.


BTW,

The building code requires that a step in a home is no greater than 8" per step, and the run (tread depth) is no shorter than 9".


Above 8", you have to install a step on each side and that eats floorspace and/or riser space. A 10-12" run on a tread height that is half the riser height is the rule for us, no higher than 16" of course, or a third step is req'd.

Also, 4 or more steps require a handrail in any area, and in some areas it is 3 or more steps.


DIY theater guys need to heed the building codes if you ever want to sell your homes down the road. Otherwise some of your theater budget for your new home will be spent making changes to the theater you are leaving before you can sell the house.


----------



## Crescent

Wish I had this when I was building. Your recommended riser height is 8 7/16". I built mine 9" and the back row can easily see over the front. Thank you so much for doing this. It will save others a countless amount of time.


----------



## mharari21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are going to do a riser shouldn't it be atleast a foot tall?



This may be obvious to most but FYI, Most building codes call for a maximum riser height of 8-1/4". So a 12" _landing_ height should have a 6" step between the lower and upper level.










By the way. Thanks for the AMAZING calculator. Everyone is so helpful here!


----------



## joerod

I actually ended up going with a 10" riser with a step all around it. It actually came out really nice...


----------



## Mark Ducati

You guys give me a headache! What am I missing?


My front screen wall is 10ft... I'm going to mount the screen so the top is at the 8ft mark... that seems to look the best when seated.


When I make my rear riser, I was just going to make it 7", which is the height that 4seating.com makes their risers?


Seems like this is being made more complicated than it needs too.???


----------



## Arty13

quick question for you guys... having a too big of a riser bad? also what is the max ceiling basement height allowed? Because i'm going to be moving in a new house, and was wondering so i can get my floor plans done... here is a quick layout of the theater room...

20'x30'xH?' (WxLxH) room. The Pj will be mounted about 20-23ft back from the wall... and was thinking 2 rows of seating(5xrecliners each row), the first row 15-18ft back, Was also thinking about getting floor shakers too...

with all that in mind, what should the riser height be?(i also have a tall family, like everyone is above 6ft)

how high should be the ceiling?

how far from the ground should the screen be?

any suggestions and help would be much appreciated...

also if the basement wont work, i could always put it on the second floor, but would prefer it in the basement... thanks


Arty


----------



## Cudak

As mentioned earlier in this thread, good sightlines are the result of many variables which include riser dimensions. I still believe in a good drawing (in scale) instead of mathematical formulas. When you draw your floor plan, expand it to show a section through the room. Here is a typical sightline drawing without dimensions. You may of course simplify - the idea is to show the basic geometry.


----------



## Yamahalic

I have been trying to find some sort of formula to calculate the height of a single riser for approx. one month. Nice job, quick and easy answer to my question, Thanks, BG!!!!


----------



## richh

anyone else getting "page cannot be displayed" errors for the riser calc link?


----------



## robbyc30

I just tried it and got the same message. You can always use the formulas. It takes a little longer, but gives the same answer!


Rob


----------



## trunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> anyone else getting "page cannot be displayed" errors for the riser calc link?



Sorry, I actually have this hosted through my dsl line right now so it isn't 100% reliable. Should be back up and running now.


----------



## gels

Got to the page with no problem at all


thanks


geoffrey


----------



## Sirquack

Just found this thread, and am almost to the point of building my riser, thanks so much


----------



## Mark_H

Are there any standards for the optimal height for a viewer with a given screen height? ie SMPTE?


Thanks,


Mark


----------



## evilfud

good info thanks


----------



## garykagan

I can put the link to this on my yahoo storage space if you can send it to me. Can we get the fantastic link back up again?


Gary


----------



## aeromorris

Thanks for the riser calculator it worked like a charm!


----------



## Alex Bischoff

I've been playing around with Jake's riser calculator and getting a some ideas about riser height. However, I'm having some trouble with some of the measurements -- I've placed an order for some home theater seating, but I don't actually have it yet (from which to take the measurements).


Does anyone have a set of Studio Collection seating that could help me with some measurements? The numbers I'm missing are the "height of seated front row viewers top of head" and the "height of rear row viewers eyes". (I've found some dimensions for the seating, but without knowing the height of the back, I can't really figure out those numbers.)


----------



## dell4200gambler

Oh no, link seems to be down. Time to plug the formula into Excel...


----------



## makan01

For those off-line, here's a spreadsheet calculator.


Toe-Knee

 

HT Multirow Riser Height Calculator.zip 41.9345703125k . file


----------



## trunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dell4200gambler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh no, link seems to be down. Time to plug the formula into Excel...



I got a new Router (3com 3030) so my connection *should* be much more reliable now.


Don't forget, everytime you open microsoft office:

a kitten dies/an angel loses it's wings/the animated paperclip steals some of your soul

er something like that....


-Jake


----------



## KristiSwallow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trunks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I would like to do is make a new calculator, this will be much more complex and take some time, but here are my ideas:
> 
> 
> this will require room height, width, length. It will make a recommendation for number of riser levels, but allow the user to select how many they actually want (IE room size will allow for 3 riser levels, which script recommends, but user only actually wants 2 in room...) it will have defaults for several items, but all of course are user changeable: 4' riser for standard theater seats, 5' for nonreclining chairs/sofa, 6' for recliners (In my experience these approximate numbers usually work pretty good).
> 
> It will then give recommendations for riser height/placement, screen placement and maximum size (limited by riser visibility, or SMPTE/THX viewing angle for closest row)
> 
> Any recommendations? Hopefully I can have this done in a week or two (don't have a lot of free time)



Has there been any progress on this?


----------



## Cudak

In my opinion, you may want to put in the different chair companies and chair models available on the market, and start from there as another input along with room constraints, etc.. although, sometimes riser decisions involve more factors than just math. I wrote about this a couple of years ago in Home Theater Builder (Whatever happened to them??):

http://www.dileo.biz/Location_HTB_0203.pdf


----------



## trunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KristiSwallow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has there been any progress on this?



Sorry, this is far from the top of my todo list (down at the bottom with all the other projects that won't do anything for my retirement fund)


Maybe someday...


----------



## IrmoGamecoq

Just wanted to also thank you folks for this fine calculator...


Like I always try to do, before starting a thread on riser height, I figured I'd do a search to see if the topic had already been exhaustively covered and it obviously has...


Thanks again...


----------



## tomes

Just one comment - earlier in the thread someone is talking about risers, ceiling heights and code violations. this wouldn't be a problem if I make it a temporary riser, right? My basement is already carpeted, so I figured, just lay a riser on top (not nailed down), and carpet that as well. It should look ok, and can be moved/removed/disassembled at any time.


----------



## smm

what is the link to the riser calculator


----------



## datobin1

Just used this tool, I'm about to build my riser and was looking for the best hight. This made it simple.


Best part is tring different numbers......move the screen up and down a few inches and see the results.


Thanks for the work everyone.


----------



## David R

This is a great tool but I'm unclear as to what the ideal height of the screen should be. Early on in this thread someone tossed out a number but is their an accepted percent of the screen that should fall below the eye level of someone sitting in the front row? Is there a similar tool for a screen height calculator available?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## J-dubb16

David,


A good rule of thumb is that you eyeballs should be a 1/3 of the way up from the bottom of the screen. This is just a guide based on a comfortable angle to view a movie. Some people may like the screen a little higher and lean their seat back, but most people don't want the movie fully reclined.


I used the 1/3 rule, but in need to move my screen up another two inches some my riser would not have to be 16" tall.


J-dubb


----------



## David R

J-Dubb

That was just the straight forward answer I was hoping to get. I think I will be using the Ekornes stressless chairs in the front row so I'll go check them out tomorrow with the 1/3 rule in mind. I just ran the riser calculator and discovered that my riser will have to be about 14 inches. That seems a little high given my ceiling is just a little over 8 feet. Maybe I'll grab those same couple of inches back on screen height to get the riser down to 10-12 inches. Thanks again.

David


----------



## Equusz

Great calculator! How would you use this if you had 2 risers + floor level? Just do the floor and first riser and then use the numbers of the first riser to calculate the second riser?


----------



## znelbok

Any chance that the calc page be ammended to suit metric users.


Feet and inches mean next to nothing to me as I work in SI units


Mick


----------



## KristiSwallow

Wouldn't the math be the same if you pretended that Inches = centimeters or any other units?


----------



## trunks

As much as I would like to advocate the US switch to metric, I have better things to do with my time right now. I would suggest getting a calculator that does the conversion for you (I use one on about a daily basis)


X: http://sourceforge.net/projects/x48 

OSX: http://www.hpcalc.org/details.php?id=5829 

WIN: http://www.hpcalc.org/details.php?id=3644 


BTW

1ft = 12in

1in = 2.54cm


----------



## rsberg34

Is it just me or is the link not working anymore to get to the calculator?


----------



## KristiSwallow

Works for me!


----------



## Digital2004

would guys close, seal your riser or leave it open (in both cases of course carpeted) ?

and leave it empty or fill it with foam or glass whool ?


thanks


----------



## rsberg34

ok I got it working now....must have been on my end...hmmmmmm


----------



## trunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsberg34* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok I got it working now....must have been on my end...hmmmmmm




Maybe not on your end. My DSL service has been terrible for the last month or two, and the Qwest technical support half-a-world-away is less than helpful.

If you are having problems I would suggest trying later. I will keep after qwest for a fix.


----------



## rajdude

This is really good! Thanks!


But how about a calculator for the third row ?


-Rajiv


PS: I did do a search for 'third' but nothing came up.


----------



## rajdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David R* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a great tool but I'm unclear as to what the ideal height of the screen should be. Early on in this thread someone tossed out a number but is their an accepted percent of the screen that should fall below the eye level of someone sitting in the front row? Is there a similar tool for a screen height calculator available?
> 
> Thanks for your input.




David,

Check this site for the ideal height of the screen and viewing angle (also has THX recommendations)

http://www.myhometheater.homestead.c...alculator.html 


-Rajiv


----------



## trunks

It's nice to know when you've spent time making something, that it's actually getting used. I was just noticing how much traffic the riser script gets, so I made a quick report. I was so suprised I thought I would post the results.


The log started from when I last rebuilt my server (Aug. 19, '05 -- so ~1 year of traffic).

riser.cgi

Total Page Views: 18157

Unique Visitors: 6964


Thanks!

-Jake


----------



## pixie

Thanks for the calculator, but what about the calc for a third row.


The new home we're thinking about will have the HT on the main floor, it will be 15x25x12. The first and second rows will each have 4 090 Berks while the 3rd row will have 2 090 Berks.


Is it right to assume the 2nd riser height should be the same as the 1st riser.


Thanks


----------



## trunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pixie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the calculator, but what about the calc for a third row.
> 
> 
> The new home we're thinking about will have the HT on the main floor, it will be 15x25x12. The first and second rows will each have 4 090 Berks while the 3rd row will have 2 090 Berks.
> 
> 
> Is it right to assume the 2nd riser height should be the same as the 1st riser.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You should be able to use the same riser height/depth for additional rows.


If the third row will have different seats/measurements than the second, just use the calculator treating your second row as the first row, and your third row as the second row.


----------



## sa91899

Hey guys just did my calculations and hit dead on 6". Great tool!


My question has to do with the fact that I will be having my subs sitting (depending on how wide I build my riser) either right beside or on top of the riser.... For bass considerations, should I close the riser off (a box) or keep it open?


My room tends to be a little bassy anyway, but not sure if the riser will create a bass trap and deaden it or elevate the perceived bass.


Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Thanks,


Steve


----------



## greekviking

good job.


----------



## greekviking

how do you make a riser with 2 levels?


----------



## JoeAngelicchio

Anyone use a riser as a subwoofer?


----------



## PasrocksAV

Nobody told me there was gonna be math,


First I marked the wall where the screen was going to go. Next I lined up two tall recliners (the back at about the size of an average adult) one behind the other facing the screen. Finally I laid an old bookcase on its front and put one of the recliners on it. I sat in the rear seat. I could see the bottom of the screen mark. 9"is the height I will build my riser.


----------



## ccapozzoli

Can anyone tell me a good height to put my screen at? I will have three rows of seat the first one being 10.5 from the screen and there are two 12" risers to the third row.


Any ideas. I have been playing with 2 to three feet from the first row floor

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Harden

Ok, I must be real dumb. I had someone install a screen for me that appears to be reasonably high enough. I plugged some numbers into the calculator and got this:


Floor to screen bottom: 32.25"

Height of 1st row: 41"

Height of 2nd row: 41" (both rows have the same type of chairs)

Screen to 1st: 13'

Screen to 2nd: 19'


then it gives me:

Minimum ri9ser height: 4"


Is that correct? I need to make a riser that is only 4" high? Is it just me, or does that sound ridiculous?


What am I not getting?


----------



## robbyc30

The measurement for the front row is the height of the top of the viewers head. The measurement for the second row is the height of the viewers eyes. If both rows have the same seats, the second row measurement should be somewhere around 5" less than the front row measurement. If 41" is the top of head measurement, you'll probably end up needing about a 9" riser.


Rob


----------



## Harden

Thanks. I missed that nuance.


What's the rule of thumb for a step? At what point is a step "too high" (i.e. you need an intermediary step before it). When I measure the steps in my house, it looks like they are between 6"-7" high.


Thanks.


----------



## robbyc30

I don't think there is a hard and fast rule. My home steps are 8" high. My riser ended up being about 18", and my 9" steps seem fine. There's no reason you couldn't do a 4 1/2" step if you wanted to. Whatever feels right to you.


Rob


----------



## timatraw

Does the riser height calculation depend on the height of the person sitting on the chair?

My girlfriend is 4'10" tall. If I used her as the measurement would the riser need to be higher?

(Suppose she wanted to sit in the back row and have a clear view of the screen over someones head.) I'm having difficulty grasping the concept. If you use a tall person (lets say 6'5") then would you need a lower riser height?

Thanks.


----------



## robbyc30

The calculator assumes the same height person in both rows, with the same type of chair. The defaults are very close to my own measurements, at 5'9". You can adjust these as you see fit. If shorter people will be consistently in the front row, the riser can be made lower. If they will be in the back row, the riser will have to be higher. For example, if your girlfriend likes to sit in the back, and you have a lot of tall friends who will be sitting in front of her, use her seated eye height for the rear row measurement, and their top of head height for the front row measurement. This will result in a much higher riser, but will guarantee her a clear line of sight. Switching their positions around will result in a lower riser.


Rob


----------



## JustMike

SUPER cool! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## gnolivos

What's the general consensus on offset seating? I will have 3 front, 2 rear... not really sure how to take this into account when using the calculator. Im pretty sure I will need less height on the riser than if I had a 3+3 seating configuration, without the offset. With 3+2, the rear viewers will get to see between the front viewer's heads.


Thoughts?


----------



## gnolivos

No one care to comment? I figure this is something that needed further discussion!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gnolivos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What's the general consensus on offset seating? I will have 3 front, 2 rear... not really sure how to take this into account when using the calculator. Im pretty sure I will need less height on the riser than if I had a 3+3 seating configuration, without the offset. With 3+2, the rear viewers will get to see between the front viewer's heads.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## robbyc30

I think there are a lot of variables that would be dependent on the type of seating you're using: couches, theater chairs, with or without arms, high or low backs. I think it's way too complicated for a simple calculator like this. Even if you get it all sorted out, what if the two people in front of you don't sit straight up in the middle of the seats, but both lean in towards the center? Unless you are really restricted with the riser height, I'd wouldn't count on seeing "through" the front row. Just my opinion.


Rob


----------



## miltimj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gnolivos* /forum/post/11184776
> 
> 
> What's the general consensus on offset seating? I will have 3 front, 2 rear... not really sure how to take this into account when using the calculator. Im pretty sure I will need less height on the riser than if I had a 3+3 seating configuration, without the offset. With 3+2, the rear viewers will get to see between the front viewer's heads.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Unless your screen is narrow enough that it can fit between the two viewers' heads in front of you, they will be in the way regardless of seating configuration (3-3, or 4-3, etc). Their head will just be in the way at a different position along the bottom of the viewable image.


----------



## outcast_p

Is there any posted info on the average hight of someones head/eyes on different seating?


Figure the average person is 5'10" or 6'.


The reason I ask is im limited on ceiling hight, and I want to go with as big of a screen as i can, but i would like to know what my options are for seating.


----------



## trunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outcast_p* /forum/post/11664026
> 
> 
> Is there any posted info on the average hight of someones head/eyes on different seating?



I don't think so, but if somebody wants to do the research I would post/link to it right on the calculator. I guess we could also collect it right here if people want to post their own measurements (standing height, seating manufacturer/model, seated floor to eye height, seated floor to top of head height).


Personally I think you can stick with the default numbers and it will work out pretty well. I mean it may never be perfect, but at least in your own theater you can ask tall people to sit on the back row. Of course I'm not very sensitive to this problem, so I know this won't work for everybody.


----------



## Texas Tuck

Very handy program. Thanks for saving me a few "steps".


----------



## inky blacks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trunks* /forum/post/11685611
> 
> 
> IPersonally I think you can stick with the default numbers and it will work out pretty well.



Please explain to me why the "default number" for front row head height is 42", while the back row head height default number is only 36". Does that calculation presume children or midgets in the back rows? It makes a huge difference in riser height if you switch to using the same head height for front and back rows.


IB


----------



## scottsol

Because the back row number is actually eye height, since the image needs to clear the front row heads but only needs to reach the back row eyes.


----------



## inky blacks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottsol* /forum/post/11966487
> 
> 
> Because the back row number is actually eye height, since while the image needs to clear the front row heads it only needs to reach the back row eyes.



Thanks. That makes sense.


IB


----------



## dbbarron

Anyone having trouble with the calculator - seems to be hanging up on calculation - tried IE, Firefox and Safari (from different computers, networks and firewalls).


db


----------



## trunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbbarron* /forum/post/12079321
> 
> 
> Anyone having trouble with the calculator - seems to be hanging up on calculation - tried IE, Firefox and Safari (from different computers, networks and firewalls).
> 
> 
> db



Seems to be working fine, but I'll take a more in-depth look at it tomorrow. The only thing I see in the error log are divide by zero errors (user input errors). I'll add some input verification and error handling so those can't happen anymore.


-Jake


----------



## dbbarron

Worked again for a few days and died. Sproadic (never had trouble in the past).


I've DLd the .xls file for now.


db


----------



## MGNiko

Great calculator, it confirmed my height idea of 12"


----------



## trunks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbbarron* /forum/post/12234084
> 
> 
> Worked again for a few days and died. Sproadic (never had trouble in the past).
> 
> 
> I've DLd the .xls file for now.
> 
> 
> db



I added the input validation today. please PM me with the values you are submitting if you have any problems in the future. Also, please note that the URL changed for the calculator. I don't think this could be causing any problems, but I will probably let the old domain expire next year.


-Jake


----------



## MGNiko

How would one calculate for a 3rd row? Just make another equal to the 2nd row?


----------



## Demetri99

quick question, should my front row look up a little and my second row be looking dead center of the screen(with full view of screen as well) is this correct??


----------



## tradewinds

Good question. I am actually at this point also so this question could not have come at a better time. The way I look at it is that my first row will be the "premium" everyday seat so I will have the eyeballs in the middle of the bottom 1/3 of the screen, then using the riser height calculator, determine what the riser height should be for the second row to clear the heads of the first row.


My first concern is that my riser may need to be 14", so I'll have to use 2x12 instead of 2x10 or 2x8.


Second concern is if the screen is placed a bit higher for the first row to be looking up slightly, what would be the limit before neck strain sets in. I will have recliners in the first row and real theater seats in the back row.


----------



## Tyro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cudak* /forum/post/6102643
> 
> 
> As mentioned earlier in this thread, good sightlines are the result of many variables which include riser dimensions. I still believe in a good drawing (in scale) instead of mathematical formulas. When you draw your floor plan, expand it to show a section through the room. Here is a typical sightline drawing without dimensions. You may of course simplify - the idea is to show the basic geometry.



You might want to change your web links. They lead to a sextoys site.


----------



## jstewperry

I really appreciated the perspectives regarding riser height. We have just started our process for a 13Wx25Lx7.5H HT.


We originally had a 10'Wx7'Lx6"H riser for the second row roughed in when I realized that it may not be high enough for people in our 4 w/loveseat Pallisers to clear the first row of 4 w/loveseat Pallisers. My 92 inch diagonal screen has to be about 35 inches from the floor.


After seeing all of the commentary on this thread as well as the calculator, I expanded the riser to 12" with a 22" wide, 6" front step. This also leaves ample room to be on the top part of the riser before seating down (about 22" as well). I am glad I started with a decent sized 7' footprint. My wife thought I was obsessing and being overly anal about the whole thing.


Once my contractor made the change, it was clearly the right move. I will not have any issues seeing the full screen from the second row. I also ended up with just under 6'8" height from the riser to the ceiling.


Thanks again!


----------



## rjduncan19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Harden* /forum/post/9942560
> 
> 
> Thanks. I missed that nuance.
> 
> 
> What's the rule of thumb for a step? At what point is a step "too high" (i.e. you need an intermediary step before it). When I measure the steps in my house, it looks like they are between 6"-7" high.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Check your building codes (there is discussion on page 1 about this). Quick answer -- under 8" / step should be ok.


----------



## wwwdudeva

Great tool! I was guessing I needed 12" and when I measured and punched the numbers into the calculator, it came up 11 5/16.










Thanks a million!


----------



## bigbadbob

Very cool program. Thanks for sharing.

RG


----------



## BFI6603

Just wanted to add my thanks to the rest. Used this calculator to determine my riser height and it worked beautifully to give me a riser height of 12". Showed a movie last night utilizing my new Berkline 099's...not a complaint out of anyone!


----------



## Ryked

Just wanted to say thanks for the riser formula. Worked like a charm.


Here are some pictures of the riser.


----------



## ronzzkee

pretty good


----------



## Lij

Well, one way you can get around a riser is to create a bar behind your main seating area and have that seating be higher bar stools. Just looking for the more comfortable barstools that someone can sit in for the duration of a movie. Another advantage is that the rear seating area is then closer to the main seating area.


A friend went the opposite way and sunk his floor for the main seating area by about a foot into his basement (the extra height might have improved his audio response also). Then he built a table height bar directly behind the main sunken seating area [bar height is just below the average top of heads] and uses some very comfortable upholstered, high-back office chairs for bar seating. It brings six people close together in his 14 foot wide room.


----------



## tulsaweather

What is the seat height for the average/representative reclining HT chair?


17ish" like normal chairs?


----------



## 1TONY1




trunks said:


> Rob -
> 
> I made a simple script based on this forumla.. I hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE !!
> 
> Kudos on my first post.


----------



## SkitzoRabbit

Love the calculator, helped me out of a potential argument about why they are needed in the first place


peace


----------



## avsform1

Hey Guys,


Any links, docs, how-tos for building a riser?


----------



## Spall

Because of ceiling height, I am (foolishly, most likely) thinking about excavating a pit for my first row seating.


Just to double check I'm thinking about this correctly, I'd want to lower the height of the front row viewers head dimension when using this calculator, right?


Thanks,


-Dave


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avsform1* /forum/post/18169209
> 
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> Any links, docs, how-tos for building a riser?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=966504 

http://www.hometheaterstepbystep.com...aterRiser.aspx


----------



## raymondeast

This is good but what if you want to recline both sets of chairs bottom row and the row on the riser does the formula still work?


----------



## stepyourgameup

I am going to have 3 rows of seats and I was planning on doing two risers. The first two rows will have reclining theater seats and the back row will have a couch. I think that the first riser should be around 10" with the second riser only needing 8". First row will be 10' from the screen and the second row will be 15' from the screen. The back couch will be flush against the back wall which is 22' from the screen. The ceiling is 8' and the top of the screen will be 6" down from the ceiling. Any issues with this setup?


----------



## cybrsage

To verify the riser height was good, I put blocks under a chair until it sat at the height I thought I needed. I then put another chair in front of it and had someone sit on both chairs and look at the mock up of the screen. If the front person's head was in the way, more blocks were added.


----------



## zuluwalker

two years after my original calculations I am still happy with my riser. Thanks!


----------



## amar143

I have a 13x17 (empty shell), not framed yet for HT. My key questions are


1. I have a family of 5 (incl 3 kids), I would like to have 2nd row seats is it feasible?


2. What should be raiser height? I have 106" diagonal screen and 7"7" floor to ceiling ht.


Attached is the plan...


Appreciate your advise...


----------



## steveg66

The riser height calculator seems not to be working anymore, because the web page www.theater-calc.com appears to have expired 8-10-12, and has not been renewed...










Steve


----------



## miltimj

Archive.org is a wonderful thing...









http://web.archive.org/web/20110202100424/http://theater-calc.com/


----------



## steveg66









Good point, miltimj


Steve


----------



## JasonR27

I don't think you'll have much luck getting a cgi script to run on archive.org's wayback machine. Here's an alternate script I've been using:
http://diymovierooms.com/calculator_riser_height.aspx


----------



## miltimj

True, I forgot about that, Jason.


----------



## trunks

Sorry I hadn't noticed the domain expired. Here's a new link:

http://calc.xn--f5a.net/


----------



## blipszyc

Thanks trunks for reposting the calculator.


What is a recommended distance for a screen from the floor and ceiling. Right now I'm thinking about 1 foot from the ceiling and 1.5' from the top of the stage, which would put it at 32" from the floor. Thoughts?


----------



## Spaceman

The distance from floor to bottom of screen will depend on your riser height. It needs to be high enough so heads in the front row don't block the bottom of the screen for people in the back row. Play with the mounting height variable in the calculator until it spits out a riser height that works for you. Your assumptions above sound like a good starting point. See if that gives you a riser height you can live with.


----------



## blipszyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spaceman*  /t/505237/riser-height-calculator/120#post_22549807
> 
> 
> The distance from floor to bottom of screen will depend on your riser height. It needs to be high enough so heads in the front row don't block the bottom of the screen for people in the back row. Play with the mounting height variable in the calculator until it spits out a riser height that works for you. Your assumptions above sound like a good starting point. See if that gives you a riser height you can live with.


Actually, I'm trying to determine riser height. If I go with 32", riser should be around 11.32, if I go with 36" riser should be around 9.67. I really don't care either way but am trying to see what "norm" is, if there is a norm.


I guess another way to ask would be - should I center my screen top to bottom, or have more "black" at the top or bottom? What have others done?


----------



## Spaceman

I don't think there is a norm and it certainly doesn't need to be centered vertically on the wall. I would pick a screen height that ultimately gives you a riser that is easy to construct, say 2 layers of 3/4" ply on top of a 2x12 riser (3/4" + 3/4" + 11-1/4" = 12-3/4" riser). Would that give you a screen height that works? Does 12-3/4" work with your ceiling/soffit height?


Anything between 7" high and 12-3/4" high will be awkward. You'll go from not needing a 2nd step to needing 2 steps with very short rises.


----------



## blipszyc

Ok, with that said, I think I'll target a riser with 2x10s an then 3/4, 1/2, 3/4, to get me pretty close to 12" so I could get away with a single 6"ish step (and If I match the stage, fewer bags of sand!) Using the calculations in the first post to make an excel spreadsheet and then using the solver add-in I was able to solve for a screen at just over 32" from the floor.


----------



## Jim Cutter

I am so happy to have found this with a simple search. Now to make some measurements tomorrow & make a trip to buy the wood!


----------



## 0blar

HI


@ trunks: how can we change the unit ? (by example if I want to calculate in metric unit )


Is your riser.cgi source code available in open source ?


Thanks


----------



## just jim

There has been considerable discussion about step height. Remember you will be walking in low light conditions so you should make sure the steps are comfortable to climb. A comfortable step height is in the 7 to 7 1/2" range for normal stairs between floors. In low light a shorter step might be good. It will also give you a wider tread to land on. I believe the maximum allowable height is 8", but two 4" steps would be more comfortable and safer.


A rule of thumb for designing stairs is rise + run = 17". So a 7" rise would have a 10" run. To satisfy building code, there must be a 1" overhang on the step giving a tread totaling of 11" wide. A 4" rise would give a 13" run, plus 1" overhang for a 14" tread. Both sets will feel "normal" to climb. Look for stairs in commercial spaces that have different size rise/tread and try them! Your brain knows!


In my humble opinion, all risers in one theatre should be the same height, as your brain calculates instinctively to anticipate the next step based on the one you're just climbed. Haven't you noticed when there is "something wrong" with a set of stairs? There is a variation in either the rise or the run between steps. Supposedly, there is one step in the Tower of London that is the wrong dimension so that anyone trying to escape will run down them and trip on that step.


----------



## Mfusick

Is there a source for some pictures or examples of actual theater builds and risers with labels of dimensions ?


hmmm.... Not sure I asked that right.


I'll try again.


I'm interested in seeing pictures of risers people have build with the dimensions labeled or disclosed for reference. Any good place for such ?


----------



## TNKen

Not sure if this has been spotted before, I didn't see anything in this topic on it, but it seems someone else likes the formula as well...
http://www.theaterseatingstore.com/t/home-theater-riser-height-calculator


----------



## TimRogers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mfusick*  /t/505237/riser-height-calculator/120#post_23335645
> 
> 
> Is there a source for some pictures or examples of actual theater builds and risers with labels of dimensions ?
> 
> 
> hmmm.... Not sure I asked that right.
> 
> 
> I'll try again.
> 
> 
> I'm interested in seeing pictures of risers people have build with the dimensions labeled or disclosed for reference. Any good place for such ?



If you put in inches as your units, you'll get inches in your results.


If you put in millimeters as your units, you'll get millimeters in your results.


If you put in furlongs as your units, you'll get furlongs in your results.


And so on...


----------



## dogger99

I'm planning to have one row of seating...is ariser necessary?


----------



## LeBon

No riser necessary for one row. I'm doing one row of recliners with a bar behind -- no riser.


----------



## dogger99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LeBon*  /t/505237/riser-height-calculator/120#post_24268368
> 
> 
> No riser necessary for one row. I'm doing one row of recliners with a bar behind -- no riser.




thanks


----------



## snowblitzing

This is similar to what I am about to build for my theatre. I need a riser though to place my transducer in. I highly recommend putting in a transducer if possible. You can place smaller transducers in seats also. Just my two cents.


----------



## CunningOrb

Absolutely subscribing to this thread. Can't wait to run the calc when I finally know my room dimensions.


----------



## Dizzy49

Yikes, according to my calculations, my riser has to be 18.5". I REALLY wanted three rows, but 3' of riser in a basement with a height of 85" isn't going to work


----------



## Eric Sands

In the variable plug ins, what is R defined as?


As in: R*D2=V2


----------



## wraunch

All, I am trying to figure out what height my riser needs to be and I am kinda flying blind here. I know the following variables.


I plan on using a Benq W1070 for my PJ and I have mounting flexibility to place it between 11-17' from the screen. I know I will have a row of three Berkline Tangiers on a riser at roughly 18', the riser will be 7' long and 10' wide. I know the front row will sit as close to the front of the riser as possible so let's call it 11' for the front row. Based on BIG and other comments and I can verify this tonight at home I think my seated viewing height will be 38" (42" to top of heads seated, account for some sinking into the recliners). I also will have bar seating behind the riser that will not rest on the riser as my riser will simply be a "box" in the middle of the room to elevate the 2nd row seats. The bar will be most likely 42" tall and I'm not worried about folks at the bar having partially obstructed views as much as I am the second row.


I plan on using a 16x9 AT screen that will be 130" WIDE, not diagonal. Any help is appreciated as I need to get this done so I can order my carpet.


----------



## kmhvball




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wraunch*  /t/505237/riser-height-calculator/150#post_24791834
> 
> 
> All, I am trying to figure out what height my riser needs to be and I am kinda flying blind here. I know the following variables.
> 
> 
> I plan on using a Benq W1070 for my PJ and I have mounting flexibility to place it between 11-17' from the screen. I know I will have a row of three Berkline Tangiers on a riser at roughly 18', the riser will be 7' long and 10' wide. I know the front row will sit as close to the front of the riser as possible so let's call it 11' for the front row. Based on BIG and other comments and I can verify this tonight at home I think my seated viewing height will be 38" (42" to top of heads seated, account for some sinking into the recliners). I also will have bar seating behind the riser that will not rest on the riser as my riser will simply be a "box" in the middle of the room to elevate the 2nd row seats. The bar will be most likely 42" tall and I'm not worried about folks at the bar having partially obstructed views as much as I am the second row.
> 
> 
> I plan on using a 16x9 AT screen that will be 130" WIDE, not diagonal. Any help is appreciated as I need to get this done so I can order my carpet.


There is a riser calculator somewhere on here, but couldn't find it off hand.  One other input is the "height of of bottom of screen", and this I believe is the screen itself (not the black velvet surround material).  The higher the bottom of the screen, the lower the riser and lower the bottom of the screen, the higher the riser. 

 

A 130" wide makes for an ~ 73" image height, so, depending on your ceiling height and whether you are using a stage, that could make for a higher riser!   A question out of curiosity, will you use the 130" wide for 16:9 reasons... or, use 130: wide for 2.35:1 and then when viewing 16:9 material, be able to use more 'height' on the screen.

 

I am leaning towards a 130" wide, 2.35:1, but don't like that it makes the 16:9 max image smaller, I was thinking of doing a DIY that could make the screen 'taller' so, I could have a larger 16:9 image, but maybe an easier way is just ordering the 130" wide 16:9, of course, causing larger bars on top/bottom of the 2.35 image at 130" wide.


----------



## Sands_at_Pier147




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmhvball*  /t/505237/riser-height-calculator/150#post_24791974
> 
> 
> 
> There is a riser calculator somewhere on here, but couldn't find it off hand.


 

It is a sticky at the top of the forum. Which happens to be this very thread we are posting in ...


----------



## wraunch

Yeah I know about the calculator website. I will check it tonight. I am beginning to think I will have to shrink to a 120" wide 16:9 screen or go 2:35 in order to avoid a 20" tall riser.


----------



## wraunch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmhvball*  /t/505237/riser-height-calculator/150#post_24791974
> 
> 
> 
> There is a riser calculator somewhere on here, but couldn't find it off hand.  One other input is the "height of of bottom of screen", and this I believe is the screen itself (not the black velvet surround material).  The higher the bottom of the screen, the lower the riser and lower the bottom of the screen, the higher the riser.
> 
> 
> A 130" wide makes for an ~ 73" image height, so, depending on your ceiling height and weather you are using a stage, that could make for a higher riser!   A question out of curiosity, will you use the 130" wide for 16:9 reasons... or, use 130: wide for 2.35:1 and then when viewing 16:9 material, be able to use more 'height' on the screen.
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards a 130" wide, 2.35:1, but don't like that it makes the 16:9 max image smaller, I was thinking of doing a DIY that could make the screen 'taller' so, I could have a larger 16:9 image, but maybe an easier way is just ordering the 130" wide 16:9, of course, causing larger bars on top/bottom of the 2.35 image at 130" wide.



I am going to play around with the riser calculator at home, can't access it now. When I used BenQ's throw calculator it says the screen will be about 20" from the floor. I am going to do a DIY 16:9 screen that will be about 73" tall. I did the calculation using the Carlton Bale v3.3 calculator and it tells me I need a 19" riser. That seems a bit crazy.


----------



## Eric Sands

In the variable plug ins, what is R defined as?


As in: R*D2=V2


R is the only variable not defined above.


----------



## wraunch

V1/D1=R


----------



## JRock3x8

my only question is around the projector in how that factors into the riser height. At some point my riser raises my head into the picture.

I really wish I could figure out a cheap and dirty way to build a temporary riser so I could play with different heights. I suppose a stack of drywall with a sheet of plywood on top would probably do the trick. But that's not necessarily cheap or easy to deal with.


----------



## ChldsPlay

Does this calculator assume an upright position as opposed to a reclined one?


----------



## kmhvball

ChldsPlay said:


> Does this calculator assume an upright position as opposed to a reclined one?


I don't know with any certainty, but my assumption has always been it assumes a 'similar recline' between the two rows. So, if both rows are fully reclined or both rows are fully upright, I would think line-of-site would be similar.

I would guess if your 2nd row was fully upright, and the front row fully reclined - the riser height would need to be less. However, my hope is at minimum, the calculator determines a riser height that doesn't require the front row to be reclined.

So, a next question could be can the 2nd row be reclined and front row be up-right' and does the calculator cover for that?? That would be 'best case'..


----------



## ChldsPlay

kmhvball said:


> I don't know with any certainty, but my assumption has always been it assumes a 'similar recline' between the two rows. So, if both rows are fully reclined or both rows are fully upright, I would think line-of-site would be similar.
> 
> I would guess if your 2nd row was fully upright, and the front row fully reclined - the riser height would need to be less. However, my hope is at minimum, the calculator determines a riser height that doesn't require the front row to be reclined.
> 
> So, a next question could be can the 2nd row be reclined and front row be up-right' and does the calculator cover for that?? That would be 'best case'..


That would be best case, but in those instances, I would think the riser heights would get to be fairly extreme in some cases. I found that if the seats in both rows are reclined, the calculated riser height needed is much less than if they are both upright.


----------



## sterlingma1

Ryked said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the riser formula. Worked like a charm.
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of the riser.


just now starting my HT project. I would love to know the depth of your risers (looks like 5 or 6 ft. on the picture. Also, whats your screen size and distance to the head position from the screen?

Greatly appreciate the info.


----------



## DrBabs

all the links are dead. is there a new riser calculator out there? i seem to remember one like this:

http://web.archive.org/web/20110324044215/http://www.theater-calc.com/riser.cgi


----------



## UK Dreamer

Looks like someone has 'lifted' the domain and it's now just a repository for [email protected] adverts! 

A shame, as it was a really useful resource.


----------



## just jim

I have it, but it is .xls which can't be attached below. If you haven't gotten it from someone else that knows how to use a ^$% computer to get around these things, send me a PM and I 'think' I can email it to you.


----------



## UK Dreamer

just jim said:


> I have it, but it is .xls which can't be attached below. If you haven't gotten it from someone else that knows how to use a ^$% computer to get around these things, send me a PM and I 'think' I can email it to you.


Thanks Jim,

Not needed by me, as I've already used it, and my riser will be well in excess of what's required. But for others, it sucks that someone is trying take advantage of an idle domain.....or so it seems.


----------



## genofive0

Any one have this or a working link


----------



## KanosWRX

genofive0 said:


> Any one have this or a working link


Can use this one,

http://www.diymovierooms.com/Home-Theater/Calculators/Riser-Height


----------



## genofive0

Thank you so much


----------



## mtbdudex

just jim said:


> I have it, but it is .xls which can't be attached below. If you haven't gotten it from someone else that knows how to use a ^$% computer to get around these things, send me a PM and I 'think' I can email it to you.



Save as a zip file and attach that


----------



## wurm02

Thank you!


----------



## lemonslush

I got a riser of 16" which seems kind of high. I figured I would sit 50" high at the top of my head. I dont have the actual chairs we will be using yet, did you guys wait to do actual measurements or general estimates ?


----------



## sigma722

50" estimate seems high. I would think most would have it around 42", possibly even less for certain seats.


----------



## kmhvball

lemonslush said:


> I got a riser of 16" which seems kind of high. I figured I would sit 50" high at the top of my head. I dont have the actual chairs we will be using yet, did you guys wait to do actual measurements or general estimates ?


A lot of the seats I looked at, had a seat height of 20" - 22". I sat on my home couch, and measured the top of my head down to the seat cushion... added to 20", to get the top of my head, which was around 44". 

If you look at a lot of seat back heights, i.e., headrest height, they range from 40-44". 

I would guess 44" to be a good number, but certainly at 50" you would be more than covered!!


----------



## FoeHammer865

still the links are broken....:-(


----------



## Mike191

http://www.diymovierooms.com/Home-Theater/Calculators/Riser-Height


----------



## HiFiGuy1

Mike191 said:


> http://www.diymovierooms.com/Home-Theater/Calculators/Riser-Height


That's a nice calculator. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MalevolentHamster

KanosWRX said:


> Can use this one,
> 
> http://www.diymovierooms.com/Home-Theater/Calculators/Riser-Height


Thanks for sharing!

Been looking for something like this for a while


----------



## busybe

I understand this link is for height of the riser, but wanted to ask if 5 ft depth is enough if I want to put a sofa (sleek and not bulky) instead of recliners? I have limited space (total 18ft deep room).


----------



## tradewinds

busybe said:


> I understand this link is for height of the riser, but wanted to ask if 5 ft depth is enough if I want to put a sofa (sleek and not bulky) instead of recliners? I have limited space (total 18ft deep room).


not sure I understand, 5ft depth? please explain where this is measured from (e.g. ground to top back of sofa?)


----------



## busybe

tradewinds said:


> not sure I understand, 5ft depth? please explain where this is measured from (e.g. ground to top back of sofa?)


Sorry, I want to build a riser for 2nd row seating. Since I have limited space (from screen wall to the opposite wall, total 18 ft), I was thinking to build a riser and put sofa instead of recliners to save space. So, if I am thinking to put sofa on the riser, how deep should the riser be from one end to the other? Would I be ok with 5ft or even less?


----------



## tradewinds

busybe said:


> Sorry, I want to build a riser for 2nd row seating. Since I have limited space (from screen wall to the opposite wall, total 18 ft), I was thinking to build a riser and put sofa instead of recliners to save space. So, if I am thinking to put sofa on the riser, how deep should the riser be from one end to the other? Would I be ok with 5ft or even less?


so, you're asking about the width of the riser? If facing the screen, the length would be perpendicular, the width would be the distance from the backwall, in that case what is the width of the sofa? I think you would want to measure that first and add about two feet (maybe slightly less if space is a concern)


----------



## busybe

tradewinds said:


> so, you're asking about the width of the riser? If facing the screen, the length would be perpendicular, the width would be the distance from the backwall, in that case what is the width of the sofa? I think you would want to measure that first and add about two feet (maybe slightly less if space is a concern)


Thank you! The sofa will be roughly 30-32" in depth(seat) and roughly 81" wide. So, I believe you are saying add roughly 24" to 30"? This 24" will be the leg room/space for people to walk out of the couch. correct?


----------



## tradewinds

busybe said:


> Thank you! The sofa will be roughly 30-32" in depth(seat) and roughly 81" wide. So, I believe you are saying add roughly 24" to 30"? This 24" will be the leg room/space for people to walk out of the couch. correct?


correct, obviously give it as much as you can....then once that is done you can then calculate the height to clear the front row (top of people's head) based on the screen height to know how high to build the riser.


----------



## kmhvball

busybe said:


> Thank you! The sofa will be roughly 30-32" in depth(seat) and roughly 81" wide. So, I believe you are saying add roughly 24" to 30"? This 24" will be the leg room/space for people to walk out of the couch. correct?


Sit in the couch in your living room, and put a piece of tape 24-30" in front of it... see if walking in front if it, particularly with someone seated, is comfortable enough with 24" of space. I would think with a 30-32" deep couch, if you did a 5' deep riser, that gives you 28-30" of space, would probably be okay.


----------



## busybe

Thank you kmhvball and tradewinds


----------



## Gary Lightfoot

Is there a rule of thumb for staggered seating (front row has 3 seats, second row is 2)? My riser for the second row will be 12", but as the second row seats are staggered, and the heads will fall between the heads of the front row, the second row doesn't have to be so high does it?

I just wondered if there was a percentage reduction, though part of me feels that although the view ahead will be unobstructed, the heads will still obstruct off at the sides and the riser is still better off as if the seats were aligned and not staggered.

Anyone have experience of staggered seating on a riser?

Cheers


----------



## kmhvball

My seats are staggered some.. I have 4 in front structured |O^00^0| and 5 in back, structured |O|OOO|0|. In my case, my seat backs are higher than the top of the head, so, where the head is doesn't matter. 

The outer two seats can kind of look through the wedge arms of the first row... but, I don't rely on that. I would have to go back and look, but I think my 2nd row is about 14", and it becomes a very close line of site... I can just see the bottom of the screen over the top of the front row when the 2nd row is reclined and 1st row is upright (so, easier line of site if both are reclined).

The riser height is also a function of the bottom of screen height... mine is nearly 30" up from the floor, the lower the screen starts from the floor - the higher the riser should be. Additionally, the distance from Screen to 1st row to 2nd row is also important. My screen is 'close' to my first row, it is about 8 or 9' away, and my second row is 6'9" behind. The closer to the screen, the higher the riser needs to be. 

Conceptually though, if your seat backs are a bit lower, then I think your reasoning sounds good, but I can't say with great confidence whether it would work or not.


----------



## Gary Lightfoot

Thanks for the reply.

I guess the only way to find out for sure is to try the lower riser and see how it works out at say 8 inches, and then increase it to the calculated height of 12 inches if I don't think it's good enough. I'll need to use a couple of people or cardboard cut outs to simulate how it would look with real people at the lower riser height though, just to be sure.

I wonder if it's worth me reposting this in the ain part of the forum for more feedback in the mean time.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## busybe

busybe said:


> Sorry, I want to build a riser for 2nd row seating. Since I have limited space (from screen wall to the opposite wall, total 18 ft), I was thinking to build a riser and put sofa instead of recliners to save space. So, if I am thinking to put sofa on the riser, how deep should the riser be from one end to the other? Would I be ok with 5ft or even less?


Thanks to all who guided me to build my riser. I am quite pleased with how it turned out, however, someone with similar room dimensions and theater chairs, you can do with roughly 42" wide instead of 52"(my riser's width). I could have saved roughly 10" to have my first row even farther. But still not bad..

My riser's dimension - 96inchesx 52inches x 13 inches . Seats are on top of 2x8 (additional height as they sit lower than normal chairs)


----------



## Gary Lightfoot

In the end I went with an 11inch riser and staggered seating in the second row. I'm please with how it turned out and the seating distances are 2 x screen height for the front row (for the CIH set up) and 2.9xSH for the second.


----------



## sam9s

My Riser height is coming to be Zero by this calculation ....lol , can some one tell me where I am being wrong. Below is how I calculated

S=Screen height from the floor	:16
H1=Height of seated front row viewers top of head	:40
E1=Height of seated rear row viewers eyes (no riser)	:40
D1=Screen to front row viewers eyes	:156
D2=Screen to back row viewers eyes	:160


H1-S=V1	:24
V1/D1=R	:0.153846154
R*D2=V2	:24.61538462
V2+S=E2	:40.61538462
E2-E1=Riser Height	:0.615384615


All values in inches. So basically its zero as my E2 value and E1 value is coming same ????


----------



## sigma722

sam9s said:


> My Riser height is coming to be Zero by this calculation ....lol , can some one tell me where I am being wrong. Below is how I calculated
> 
> S=Screen height from the floor	:16
> H1=Height of seated front row viewers top of head	:40
> E1=Height of seated rear row viewers eyes (no riser)	:40
> D1=Screen to front row viewers eyes	:156
> D2=Screen to back row viewers eyes	:160
> 
> 
> H1-S=V1	:24
> V1/D1=R	:0.153846154
> R*D2=V2	:24.61538462
> V2+S=E2	:40.61538462
> E2-E1=Riser Height	:0.615384615
> 
> 
> All values in inches. So basically its zero as my E2 value and E1 value is coming same ????


Your H1 and E1 should not be the same. One is the top of the head, one is eyes. probably a good 4-6" difference there. Also D1 and D2 are way too close together. Normally you have about 6.5' between rows, so 156 and then something like 234.

edit: So adjusting, I got a riser height of around 16" for you.


----------



## sam9s

sigma722 said:


> Your H1 and E1 should not be the same. One is the top of the head, one is eyes. probably a good 4-6" difference there. Also, D1 and D2 are way too close together. Normally you have about 6.5' between rows, so 156 and then something like 234.
> 
> edit: So adjusting, I got a riser height of around 16" for you.


Ok yes D1 and D2 was the culprit, stupid mistake. There is a 5' distance between the first row and second. So id D1 is 156" D2 will be around 216" (18'x12). Keeping 4" difference between H1 and E1, the Riser height is coming to 13", .....woh! more than 1 feet, isn't that too high. My ceiling height is 8' (96"). The rear person would be at 50", too close to the ceiling .... wouldn't that ruin the Atmos experience for the rear seater. I sill feel there is something missing. Maybe I have to raise the screen height from the floor. 

I guess there is no other way to actually create the riser and then check. I will start with 8-9" Riser and then since its woodwork can add a layer to raise the height if needed later before the final carpeting is done. That is the only way I can think, to move ahead...

Thanks for the assistance though, appreciate that.

Regards
Sammy


----------



## sigma722

sam9s said:


> Ok yes D1 and D2 was the culprit, stupid mistake. There is a 5' distance between the first row and second. So id D1 is 156" D2 will be around 216" (18'x12). Keeping 4" difference between H1 and E1, the Riser height is coming to 13", .....woh! more than 1 feet, isn't that too high. My ceiling height is 8' (96"). The rear person would be at 50", too close to the ceiling .... wouldn't that ruin the Atmos experience for the rear seater. I sill feel there is something missing. Maybe I have to raise the screen height from the floor.
> 
> I guess there is no other way to actually create the riser and then check. I will start with 8-9" Riser and then since its woodwork can add a layer to raise the height if needed later before the final carpeting is done. That is the only way I can think, to move ahead...
> 
> Thanks for the assistance though, appreciate that.
> 
> Regards
> Sammy


One thing that you can do is just do a base riser that is 7" or so, and then do the next 6-7" portion of the riser only where the seating is, with a little lip in front of the seating for feet that aren't reclined. Also, I think that 6'9 (even down to 6'6") is plenty high for people to get around in general for a second row personally. It's not like you are generally standing around socializing in the back row (unless you are planning one of those bar second rows, but even then, you likely don't need a riser) - generally you are just getting into or out of seating.


----------



## just jim

Using your numbers:
If E1 was 36" with a 13" riser, then E2 would be 49". Yes, 47" to the the ceiling from your eyes/ears, 6' 11" from the riser to the ceiling when standing. This is why you should start with a 9' plus ceiling height when possible. The Atmos effect will be what it is.

13" riser seems about right, there is a step in between at 7 1/2" of course. The step would be in the aisle only. Keep the entire riser at the same height or it will be difficult getting into the elevated seat and a tripping hazard in the dark. If your seating is reclining, make sure there is enough spacing for the foot support to come up, otherwise you will have to compromise on the viewing distance for the front row to the screen (moving the front row forward) and/or back row to the back wall (moving the back row closer to the wall and the rear speakers). [Where are YOU going to sit? ].

With out the the luxury of unlimited dimensions, putting more seats or rows in a room than what the room can mathematically accommodate will always have compromises. You have to make the decision on what compromises you can live with.

Good luck!


----------



## kmhvball

sam9s said:


> ... the Riser height is coming to 13", .....woh! more than 1 feet, isn't that too high.


I have two 'seated' rows in my theater and my second row is 13" taller than the first, and is just barely adequate and my screen starts higher than yours, which then requires a lower 2nd row. As another posted suggested, I have a 'two height' platform... the very rear of the room (where the entrance is) and around the sides to the front row is 8" inches.. and then in the middle of the room where my 2nd row seats are, it is 13". I have lights under the lip of the center riser to help with safety...


----------



## Archaea

I just bought 12 of these theater seats:

https://www.equip-bid.com/auction/4882/item/32?offset=32


















I had only planned on buying 8 seats for two rows of four, or perhaps 9 seats for 3 rows of three, but ended up winning more seats than was planned. 


*Question: Is 3 rows of 4 feasible with a low riser build, given my limitation of a HVAC dropdown height at 81"?*


My screen material starts at 27" off the ground.
The front row of seats is currently about 11 feet back from the 144" cinema scope screen (16x9 equivalent of 152")
The new seats are 42" tall by 34" deep.
My current seats are about the same height and are a good general reference for the size of the AMC chairs I bought. The new charirs do NOT have leg rests, so I could possibly build the tiers shallower front to back than typical if necessary.


I'm curious for input from folk who have built shorter risers and if they were happy with them?


----------



## Gary Lightfoot

I'm using commercial seats too, but mine are probably a little smaller than yours - you may be able to google the seats info for placement etc. I think they recommend a minimum of 12 inches between seat back and flipped down seat with 18+ being considered 'generous'. You may get a back to back spacing guideline if you can find the install info.

If you don't want the riser taller than say 12", you can always offset the seating so the heads of the second row are looking between the two seats directly in front, as that helps reduce the amount of obstruction. A row of 5 in front and 4 behind (and 3 behind that) for example.

I've added a pic of the kind of guidelines you can find so you get a bit of an idea of how you may want to approach spacing yours.


----------



## Ladeback

@Archaea, when I looked at the same seats before you I measured the distance of the isle row width and it was around 50" or so. I think 2 rows would fit, its just how much head room will you have in the back row. 

I have been using this calculator to figure out how big of a riser I may need. For the second row seat height I go with about 4 to 5 inches lower if someone shorter is behind me. 

http://www.diymovierooms.com/Content/RiserHeight

I bet you could get by with 55" to 60' wide risers. Not sure on how high they need to be to see over the other rows. I am available to help when you need it by the way. 

So did the seats clean up nice?


----------



## Dizzy49

Ok, so I need a bit of help.

Right now I have a "theater-in-progress". Painted the walls a dark blue, put in some dark carpet, and found a 92" TV and some old recliners and a couch. It'll probably be another year before I can remove all the shelving and if I'm LUCKY another year before I can build the room within a room.

We are getting a new couch and chairs and I'm trying to figure out the best place for them, and how to build the riser for the back row.
We are getting:
One Sofa: Ryker Power Reclining Sofa with Drop Table (85"w x 40"d x 42.5"h)
One Recliner: Ryker Power Recliner (37"w x 40"d x 42.5"h)
Two Gliders: Steel Glider Power Recliner (43"w x 43"d x 42"h)

Right now I have part of a sectional in the front row. The end of the chaise lines up with the door.
We are thinking about replacing that with the Sofa, but move it up so that the front lines up with the door. That puts the front of the sofa about 6' 9" from the TV.
We want to replace the two recliners we have now with the single recliner and two gliders.

As it stands now the sectional is quite low, so if no one is sitting on it, I can JUST see the bottom of the screen. The new sofa is about 6" higher, so it will cut off the bottom of the screen from the back row (which is where I sit).
I used the calculator and it said I need a 16" riser. I'm in a 100yr old house, so the basement ceiling is pretty low. At 16" I'd JUST be scufffing my head on the ceiling. I figure I'd do a 14" to get the 7" step heights and only bump my head with thick shoes on 

My biggest issue is that the door to my office sits RIGHT in the middle of the back wall. I obviously need to get to it since I work from home. I don't mind a thinner (24" walkway) or other minor inconvenience, but I will have a door opening out into the theater. It doesn't need to open ALL the way, it can open 90 degrees.

SOOOO. Where is the best placement for the 2nd row chairs, and what shape to build the riser?

I attached some images of my existing setup, and a sketch of the room with dimensions.
I also took a shot at laying everything out with the riser. Each square is 3". I thought about a foot behind the sofa before the riser was good, and a foot behind the 2nd row recliners seemed reasonable. That left me 3' walkway on the sides and back.
I added a 14"w x 12"d step with enough room from it to the recliner that I won't accidentally step off the recliner onto the step.

Any there some plans for basic risers?
Since I HOPE to be changing things up in about 2 years, I'd prefer not to haul a crapload of sand down there and then have to figure out what to do with it later. Sound insulation work?

THANKS!!


----------



## thisismyname123

Is there a new link to a calculator? Can't get any of these to work


----------



## mkiv808

I did the riser calculations and got about 18". 

That's a bit high with ceilings that are a smidge under 7'10" due to double drywall and clips/channels. 

Question is: my seats will be staggered. 3 in front, 4 in rear. Will that help with visibility? 

Wondering if I can get away with ~14-15". 

150" screen midway up the wall. So about 10" from floor. 

First row about 15' 
Second row about 20'


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

you can also stick a 3-4 inch booster riser under just the base of your chairs if you find that a full 18 is necessary


----------



## pkinneb

mkiv808 said:


> I did the riser calculations and got about 18".
> 
> That's a bit high with ceilings that are a smidge under 7'10" due to double drywall and clips/channels.
> 
> Question is: my seats will be staggered. 3 in front, 4 in rear. Will that help with visibility?
> 
> Wondering if I can get away with ~14-15".
> 
> 150" screen midway up the wall. So about 10" from floor.
> 
> First row about 15'
> Second row about 20'


I would not want to go that high. In my room I have a 13" riser and at 6'2" I can touch the ceiling in a room that's 7'9". Also keep any soffits in mind, mine come down about a foot. Finally yes offset seats help in my room but I have regular theater seats in the back. Between the offset and the riser there are zero issues, recliners in the back row would change things a bit.

My screen is 19" off the floor and the room is 17'9"' deep rear seats are 1' from the wall


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

*quick formula*


distance of screen image from floor= IH
top of head when seated = head
distance of head to screen = D1
distance of eyes in second row to screen = D2
height of eyes when seated = eyes


(((head - IH) / D1) x D2) + IH - eyes = equals riser height 



so if the screen image is 24 inches off the floor
top of head is 42
distance of head to screen 144 inches
distance eyes in second row to screen is 222
seated eye height is 36



42- 24 /144 = .125
.125 x 222 = 27.75
27.75 + 24 - 36 = 15.75 riser height.


----------



## Mike Garrett

BIGmouthinDC said:


> *quick formula*
> 
> 
> distance of screen image from floor= IH
> top of head when seated = head
> distance of head to screen = D1
> distance of eyes in second row to screen = D2
> height of eyes when seated = eyes
> 
> 
> (((head - IH) / D1) x D2) + IH - eyes = equals riser height
> 
> 
> 
> so if the screen image is 24 inches off the floor
> top of head is 42
> distance of head to screen 144 inches
> distance eyes in second row to screen is 222
> seated eye height is 36
> 
> 
> 
> 42- 24 /144 = .125
> .125 x 222 = 27.75
> 27.75 + 24 - 36 = 15.75 riser height.


Jeff's equation is now on an Excel spreadsheet, but can't post xisx file. If anyone wants this riser calculator, email me. It looks like the attached screenshot,


----------



## jehlinge

BIGmouthinDC said:


> *quick formula*
> 
> 
> distance of screen image from floor= IH
> top of head when seated = head
> distance of head to screen = D1
> distance of eyes in second row to screen = D2
> height of eyes when seated = eyes
> 
> 
> (((head - IH) / D1) x D2) + IH - eyes = equals riser height
> 
> 
> 
> so if the screen image is 24 inches off the floor
> top of head is 42
> distance of head to screen 144 inches
> distance eyes in second row to screen is 222
> seated eye height is 36
> 
> 
> 
> 42- 24 /144 = .125
> .125 x 222 = 27.75
> 27.75 + 24 - 36 = 15.75 riser height.


Just my small contribution to this forum. @BIGmouthinDC I put your equation into a web page for ease of use...I hope that is okay? Nothing fancy or pretty. I set it up such that all the parameters should be entered but 1. The page will then calculate the remaining one. For example, if you have a fixed riser height, you could figure out how big of a screen can be used. I am finding this useful as I vary parameters in my own room design.

Cheers!

Theater Riser Calculator


----------



## Mike Garrett

jehlinge said:


> Just my small contribution to this forum. @BIGmouthinDC I put your equation into a web page for ease of use...I hope that is okay? Nothing fancy or pretty. I set it up such that all the parameters should be entered but 1. The page will then calculate the remaining one. For example, if you have a fixed riser height, you could figure out how big of a screen can be used. I am finding this useful as I vary parameters in my own room design.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Theater Riser Calculator


I have it on an excel sheet, so that you just have to input the numbers. I have been emailing it to people on request.


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

jehlinge said:


> Just my small contribution to this forum. @BIGmouthinDC I put your equation into a web page for ease of use...I hope that is okay? Nothing fancy or pretty. I set it up such that all the parameters should be entered but 1. The page will then calculate the remaining one. For example, if you have a fixed riser height, you could figure out how big of a screen can be used. I am finding this useful as I vary parameters in my own room design.
> Theater Riser Calculator


Excellent!


----------



## offshell

Struggling with a few of the numbers here and on what might be a better setup using some of the calculations and excel sheet. I'm not sure exactly what to use for head heights and eye heights without having the chairs yet. I've been looking at ordering the Fusion Landmarks but had originally been looking at the Valencia Tuscany. I think they are similar in dimensions. 

I'm going to have 
Distance to first row: 9ft
Screen height less than 30 inches since I have a 96 inch ceiling and a 62 inch tall screen + 4 inch frame (would have preferred 25 but that seems impossible now) 
Distance to second row 15.5 ft

There's a large shift in height based on top of head height, eye height etc where a half inch in one is adding over an inch in the others. Currently looking at maybe doing worst case scenario and hoping for the best by planning to put the screen at 30 inches and the platform at 18 inches. Any suggestions on how this might come together a bit more? I saw some mention of lower platform and then raise just the chair level - if I did a 15 and +3 that may be an option. Any other advice on how to really iron out the details here without having the exact chairs and being able to experiment a bit?


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

I use 42 and 36 unless I have real data. Like you said your backup plan is boosting 2nd row chair height after the fact. I don't think I would build a platform leaving only 6 1/2 ft of headroom when walking about.


----------



## offshell

BIGmouthinDC said:


> I use 42 and 36 unless I have real data. Like you said your backup plan is boosting 2nd row chair height after the fact. I don't think I would build a platform leaving only 6 1/2 ft of headroom when walking about.


Yeah, probably a safer route and allows normal height or single steps. When I use 42 and 36 I can range from 14.7 to 18.3 inches on the calculators varying the screen bottom from 25 to 30 inches. I could probably build a safe 15 inch platform that still only leaves 6ft 8 though.


----------



## DreamingOfHT

Can I ask what assumptions went into your 36" and 42" guidelines Jeff @BIGmouthinDC ? What seat height and viewer height are assumed? My 2nd row will probably be fixed theater seats which are normally spec'd with a lower seat height than recliners. Thanks.


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

36 and 42 are based on my experince with Berkline, and other seats using the Legatt and Platt reclining seat mechanism. If you don't know squat about your chairs they are place holders until you can measure your actual chairs. Fixed theater chairs tend to be more upright. Here is photo of both styles in one project.


----------



## Ladeback

BIGmouthinDC said:


> 36 and 42 are based on my experince with Berkline, and other seats using the Legatt and Platt reclining seat mechanism. If you don't know squat about your chairs they are place holders until you can measure your actual chairs. Fixed theater chairs tend to be more upright. Here is photo of both styles in one project.
> 
> View attachment 3120074


I have thought of doing this, but the sets of chairs reversed. I want the nicer chairs in the premium row.


----------



## russelms

Big - To get that rounded corner on the edge of the riser is that due to 2-3 sheets of plywood or did you use a strip of wood to wrap the carpet around?



BIGmouthinDC said:


> 36 and 42 are based on my experince with Berkline, and other seats using the Legatt and Platt reclining seat mechanism. If you don't know squat about your chairs they are place holders until you can measure your actual chairs. Fixed theater chairs tend to be more upright. Here is photo of both styles in one project.
> 
> View attachment 3120074


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

I didn't build that riser, but here is one I did and I used a router.


----------



## deadwynter

Seems I miscalculated my riser height :-X I'm thinking I can just build a 2x4 frame, throw some 3/4" OSB on top, and use that under the seats directly for a booster for just the seats? Or what do you typically do here?


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

yup, a booster.








The "BR" Theater / Patio / Bar Project


Since each of them come in two pieces, I would imagine they are easier to store. I was just looking in my theater and it looks like between the seats and back bar would store them safely. My HT is best when I'm home alone. The foot stomps from above from my kids, the delivered stink eye I get...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## holyindian

The riser and front stage is being built as i write this, the riser is built for 3 rows, the last row having 4 seats and 3 seats for front and second rows. The framing, filling the riser with R30 insulation and wiring is all done, . Now its time to seal the platform. I am planning to have 2 layers of 3/4" plywood for both the riser and the front stage. I will be using Roofing paper sandwitched in between. All the flooring is liquid nailed and screwed down with 2-1/2" #8 deck mate screws.
Is this overkill or the roofing paper is not needed (i pulled this tip from an old post on this forum).
What plywood will be ideal for this? I am sourcing this from Lowes and would appreciate if someone can throw in a link for the plywood from Lowes.


----------



## jehlinge

jehlinge said:


> Just my small contribution to this forum. @BIGmouthinDC I put your equation into a web page for ease of use...I hope that is okay? Nothing fancy or pretty. I set it up such that all the parameters should be entered but 1. The page will then calculate the remaining one. For example, if you have a fixed riser height, you could figure out how big of a screen can be used. I am finding this useful as I vary parameters in my own room design.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Theater Riser Calculator


I found a bug in this calculator when trying to solve the formula leaving IH blank (it would complain that D1 needed to be greater than D2 which doesn't make sense). I can't believe someone has not complained about that yet. 

Anyway, you may need to do a CTRL+F5 on windows to force reload it on windows and get the fixed version.

Theater Riser Calculator


----------



## Mike Garrett

jehlinge said:


> I found a bug in this calculator when trying to solve the formula leaving IH blank (it would complain that D1 needed to be greater than D2 which doesn't make sense). I can't believe someone has not complained about that yet.
> 
> Anyway, you may need to do a CTRL+F5 on windows to force reload it on windows and get the fixed version.
> 
> Theater Riser Calculator


I just tried it leaving image height blank and it worked fine. Maybe you are entering numbers that just will not work. What are you entering for each?


----------



## jehlinge

Mike Garrett said:


> I just tried it leaving image height blank and it worked fine. Maybe you are entering numbers that just will not work. What are you entering for each?


Sorry if I wasn't clear...I discovered the bug and uploaded a fix for it! I would expect it to work now.


----------



## mrpikwik

Is there a new link? The old ones don't seem to work.


----------



## Mike Garrett

mrpikwik said:


> Is there a new link? The old ones don't seem to work.


Send me an email and I will send it to you.


----------



## jehlinge

mrpikwik said:


> Is there a new link? The old ones don't seem to work.


Theater Riser Calculator


----------



## Mike Garrett

jehlinge said:


> Theater Riser Calculator


I do not have a link, but I do have a riser height calculator. Shoot me an email and I will send it to you.


----------



## squared80

BIGmouthinDC said:


> I didn't build that riser, but here is one I did and I used a router.
> 
> View attachment 3120776
> View attachment 3120777
> View attachment 3120778


Did you use a 1/8th rounding bit on the edge of the plywood? 1/4? 1/2?


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

I don't remember what I had for breakfast and that project was 9 years ago. Looking at the picture my guess is 1/4


----------



## squared80

BIGmouthinDC said:


> I don't remember what I had for breakfast and that project was 9 years ago. Looking at the picture my guess is 1/4


Right, I just meant what would you recommend for double plywood there. Assumed you did it on most of your builds with risers is all.


----------



## Valencia Theater Seating

This might help you out: Make the Most of Your Space with Home Theater Riser Platforms


----------



## Vesso

I tried reading trough different forums and all but cant manage to find , my set up is a bit weird and the screen will be a bit bigger than recommended. I was wondering if there is only one roll of seats do you actually need riser ? The screen will be about 40 inches from the floor. Thanks in advance and sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## Gary Lightfoot

Vesso said:


> I tried reading trough different forums and all but cant manage to find , my set up is a bit weird and the screen will be a bit bigger than recommended. I was wondering if there is only one roll of seats do you actually need riser ? The screen will be about 40 inches from the floor. Thanks in advance and sorry for the stupid question.


It's not a stupid question.

Having a screen too high so that your vertical viewing angle is above a certain angle can result in viewing fatigue. Many people who place their flat screen TVs above a fire place often end up with an uncomfortable viewing experience.

Guidelines (SMPTE, THX, CEDEA, Dolby etc) recommend not having a vertical viewing angle of greater than 15 degrees from your eyes to the top of the screen. 35 degrees is the absolute maximum. THX for example, will not certify a theatre if any seat has a vertical viewing angle greater than 15 degrees, and that effectively makes that where the very front row will be.

So even if you have a single row of seats and you have a very big screen, it's possible that you can exceed that recommendation. It has been pointed out that if you followed Sony's 4k seating distance recommendation of 1.5 x the screen height for your seating (so if the screen is 8 feet tall and you sit closer than 12 feet), you may have some discomfort with that. In that case you need to raise the seats.

A simple right angle triangle calculator can tell you the vertical viewing angle ('A' in the link below), you just need the distance from the screen to your eyes ('b'), and the distance from your eyes when seated to the top of the screen image ('a') to calculate the angle.



Right-Angled Triangle Calculator


----------



## Vesso

Thank you sir !


----------

